# Universal Remote for DVR 522?



## BuckeyeChris (Apr 20, 2004)

I am looking for a universal remote control. PLEASE HELP END THE REMOTE MADNESS! :eek2:

Does anyone know if this Sony Universal Remote, model RM-AV300, will control all the audio/video elements in my system? (For more info on remote see http://makeashorterlink.com/?K16C32328). It is crucial that the remote be able to mimic the DVR buttons like play, pause and 30 sec skip found on the remote for the 522 receiver. This remote will not be used to control the second receiver on the 522, so no UHF capability is required.

Here are the elements in my system: Dish 522 receiver, Sony Wega KV32FS100 TV, Sony HT-DDW750 Home Theater System (Sony STR-K750P 5.1 Dolby Receiver), Sony DVP-NS325 DVD Player and Sylvania VCR (model unknown - only a year old).

I have reviewed the compatibility chart on Sony's Web site and I believe this remote will control all of the Sony elements, even though it doesn't mention my DVD player model it should work because all of my Sony remotes can control the DVD player.

The big question mark is will this remote control the 522? If not, is there a remote that will do it all? Thanks in advance to everyone for your help.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

It's not my favorite. The LCD is mostly a waste of space since the icons are pre-defined. If you like buttons, I like the Home Theatre Master which has user assignable labels next to each button. Thre are 4 models with and without RF &/or computer interface:

http://www.remotecentral.com/mx700/index13.htm

If you don't mind a touch-pad (it's harder to drive by feel), the Pronto's are the way to go.

For something more basic and A LOT cheaper you can go with a JP1 remote. Though I tend to want assignable labels for a large theatre system:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=221573&postcount=4


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

I use a JP1-capable remote (RadioShack 2116) to control a Dish 811, Dish 510, Sony TV, Sanyo Projector, Sony audio receiver, and Samsung DVD/VCR combo. I believe the remote cost me $30, and the JP1 cable was $14, which I use for a couple of JP1 remotes. (The JP1 software is free.)


----------



## ahlemann (Feb 25, 2004)

Since this Sony remote has learning cababilities, it should only be a matter of programming it to get it to work with the 522 receiver. I would get a Philips Pronto though because the Pronto lets you customize the entire interface. It's a bit more but if you are considering spending that much on a remote anyway, going for a Pronto is probably not going to break your bank.


----------



## BuckeyeChris (Apr 20, 2004)

ahlemann said:


> Since this Sony remote has learning cababilities, it should only be a matter of programming it to get it to work with the 522 receiver.


What exactly does "learning capabilities" mean? How do you teach a remote new tricks?


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

A "learning" remote is one which can be taught IR codes by another remote. Specifically, you tell it to enter a learning mode, then you take another remote, point it at the first remote, and press the button you want "learned". The IR signal is received and stored for later use.


----------



## StevenZ (Aug 15, 2003)

I've programmed MX500s & MX700s, and found them to be excellent, but I think my Harmony 659 is better for general use by the family. You go to a website, tell it what you've got, it asks a few questions about how your stuff is hooked up, and then it downloads all the codes and configuration info to the remote through a USB cable.

The 659 has access to the zillions of IR codes in Harmony's database, and it's also a learning remote for new codes. And best of all, Harmony's customer support people have gone way out of there way for me a couple of times to resolve some really obscure problems.

I don't work for them, and I paid for my 659. It controls my ancient Dishplayer 7200 (including play, pause, & skip fwd/back), Sony TV, Panny VCR, & Bose Lifestyle 5.1 system.

I haven't used one, but the Harmony 688 has a different button layout and claims to be more specifically designed for use with DVRs.


----------

